# Lake County



## ksadya (Apr 28, 2014)

Any good hunting grounds in Lake County Forest Preserve or other public property?


----------



## justin (Mar 31, 2014)

I have asked before, to no avail. I don't know of any good places to go mushroom hunting in Lake or McHenry Counties. Bummer, especially since possibly this weekend, and almost certainly next weekend, will be ideal conditions.


----------



## ksadya (Apr 28, 2014)

I found out that people are not allowed to collect mushrooms in Forest Preserves so that eliminates a lot of the open spaces in Lake County. I'll be in the area this weekend along Hunt Club Road and will check out some spots along the way. I'm a complete novice so don't expect too much!


----------

